# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  DIY Peachy - Lego

## rylangrayston

Im making this a new Thread because there are other ways to DIY Peachy and they will need there own threads, all DIY possibilities are being discussed here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?22152-Diy-it

Ive said most of what I need to say in these videos ... which should just be one video so please watch them both and in order... 
( video embed dosent seem to be working for me today- is there a moderator out there that make video embeds work in this post?) 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BdeJaKlVPzU

https://youtu.be/x-Z3mI431b0

This file can be opened with Lego Digital Designer :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_73zQeFaQ0fYlRQaGFpMGczTFk


This is the piece (18677)that was missing in the LDD software
https://alpha.bricklink.com/pages/cl...ge?P=18677#T=C

----------


## mattsoftware

Awesome video. Now we are talking! I may not have all the parts to build the lego model per-se, but I could probably 3d print the frame anyway. I am more interested in the 'hard to get parts' which you hint might be possible to ship and seeing if the arduino (or esp8266, or upcoming esp32?) can do the job of the electronics.

I have  been previously critical about trust and this kind of openness is a big way to build trust back. Thank you.

----------


## mattsoftware

> Im making this a new Thread because there are other ways to DIY Peachy and they will need there own threads, all DIY possibilities are being discussed here:
> http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?22152-Diy-it
> 
> Ive said most of what I need to say in these videos ... which should just be one video so please watch them both and in order... 
> ( video embed dosent seem to be working for me today- is there a moderator out there that make video embeds work in this post?) 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BdeJaKlVPzU
> 
> https://youtu.be/x-Z3mI431b0
> ...


Did you realise the doc you shared is private, I asked for permission but the request seems to have gone ignored so far.

----------


## rylangrayston

sorry I didnt realize it was private.... it is public now try the same link again.

----------


## Fisher

Great, all files are normally downloaded, but the link to Lego Digital Designer is not active. Where can I download it from?

----------

